
Share Your Thoughts - theopencode
http://theopencode.org
======
billyrobinson1
Great website! I think this is a very good initiative, and I can't wait to see
what you do. One suggestion, though; maybe you could get on social media? It
may help you out.

~~~
theopencode
Thanks @billyrobinson1 for the kind words. We actually do have a Twitter
account, and we're working towards using it to help our mission. Check it out
here: [https://twitter.com/theOpenCode](https://twitter.com/theOpenCode).

